# kenmare goose fest 2011



## Savage+Hornady=BUCK (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm wanting to go up the Kenmare ND either this weekend or next weekend and shoot some snows and blues but thats what my question is...has anyone been up there before and when do you think the will be there...i got land, decoys, ext. i just need to know when to go and another thing is what is there to do during the goose fest in town during the day when the geese aren't out??? THANX AND GOOD SHOOTING. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There's a webpage if you google it that has all the events.

I would say you'll be pretty disappointed with bird numbers - next to no snows down statewide.


----------



## kruger08k (Feb 9, 2008)

I suggest staying away from that gas station on the edge of town, had a mean case of the hershey squirts there a couple weeks ago on the way to Sask, I assume the entire area is still radioactive :wink:


----------



## Savage+Hornady=BUCK (Sep 21, 2011)

ok!! i guess ill just have to stay near home and shoot ducks and local geese or go down to the lake and shoot some big honkers!!! 
:beer:


----------



## jenkins23 (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been working in the Bottineau area for the last few months. Just starting to see small groups comming down. I am a little east of kenmare. I'll be there for another month and keep you posted


----------



## oilguy (Oct 17, 2011)

scouted Hwy 5 from Crosby to Rocklake and back on 10-16. spotty good duck and canada numbers, only 300 snows observed, not even the tip of the iceberg is donw yet


----------



## stuckontheborder (Sep 28, 2010)

There have been a few small flocks of snows hanging around for a while with a few flocks moving in, but the main migration hasn't hit yet. There are some good numbers of ducks and honkers in localized areas.


----------

